# got meth? no but i want to



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

so yet another newbie to the w/m, read what there is for threads here, but my question is, can i run w/m even tho im N/A? or should i just wait till it get around to my vrt build? any info even the very basics would b helpful thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

shazzam said:


> so yet another newbie to the w/m, read what there is for threads here, but my question is, can i run w/m even tho im N/A? or should i just wait till it get around to my vrt build? any info even the very basics would b helpful thanks!


Yes, you certainly can run water/meth with an NA engine. However, it will be a complete waste of time and money IF you do not need extra octane. Do you need octane? If so, do it. If not, keep your wallet in your pocket.


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you certainly can run water/meth with an NA engine. However, it will be a complete waste of time and money IF you do not need extra octane. Do you need octane? If so, do it. If not, keep your wallet in your pocket.


hey thanks! i have decided to hold off due to im not sure if i want to do a vrt build anymore, i might go stage 3 sc and then add the w/m, or i might be selling the car, cant decide yet, but thanks for your help!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

shazzam said:


> hey thanks! i have decided to hold off due to im not sure if i want to do a vrt build anymore, i might go stage 3 sc and then add the w/m, or i might be selling the car, cant decide yet, but thanks for your help!


if you are honestly considering selling, dont dump money into it.


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

Krieger said:


> if you are honestly considering selling, dont dump money into it.


yea thats my issue with it... either dump money in it or sell it i cant really decide yet so prob gunna dump money in it


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

shazzam said:


> yea thats my issue with it... either dump money in it or sell it i cant really decide yet so prob gunna dump money in it


lmao, you will regret it unless you are 110% sure you want to keep the car, for at least a few years.

I was going to sell my Audi a few months back, started test driving other cars (wanting to get back into jap cars.), but HATED not having that instant torque, the lack of solid construction inside, the loud road noise, loosey goosey shifter feel, and not hearing that turbo scream. I love boost. and meth. mmmm. :laugh:


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

yea decided against selling the car i cant bring myself to do it.... i think the only way the car is leaving me is if the front bumper is touching the rear bumper. so i got a plan and am getting a stage 3 sc and figured when i put that in might as well install the meth too


----------

